# [SOLVED] Script error before printing



## Danboy (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi everyone,

Tried to print my wife's horoscope this morning. Went to the web site and hit the print button. Got the print page wanting to know how many pages. Hit the OK button and the next thing that came up was............

An error has occurred in the script on this page

Line 1174
Char 1
Error unspecified error
Code 0

url: res: //c: \ WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL/preview.dlg

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page? Yes or No

Tried everything I could find under search-script error before printing, nothing worked. Any ideas?

Thanks 

Danboy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Dan, I'm going to move this to the Internet section....this isn't a printer error or windows problem. I'm not an expert on the web stuff, but I'm sure it's related to their site......

Someone will come along and correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Dan, a quick search at Microsoft pulled this help file.....give it a look and see if that helps.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-GB;q183808

Here's another as well:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-GB;q229963


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Here is another link, one involving the preview.dlg function:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q293176

We also have this one in our archives which involves online printing.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=44890

If more than one printer has been installed on the machine, it may be that the incorrect printer name is listed in the registry.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

see if this applies too


----------



## Danboy (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Acacandy,Savvy Lady, Rollin Rog,

Tried easiest first, went in and renamed the printer and that seemed to work. Started to print the page without the error message but then ran out of ink. Its always something, Will get some more ink and let you all know what happens

Thanks Danboy


----------



## Danboy (Feb 1, 2001)

Acacandy,Savvy Lady,Rollin Rog,

Filled the ink cartrage, also uninstalled printer and then reinstalled it. Everything seems fine now. I am very happy because a few of the suggestions looked somewhat difficult, but I am sure with your help I could have done it. Until the next problem comes up..........

Thanks Danboy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Glad you got it fixed....  

Thanks for reporting back.


----------

